# Saved by the double Cut!



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

So I don't hang a ton of paper. Maybe a few rooms a year. I show up to do this rush job last week. He only has 2 rolls of paper to do 15ft. x 8 ft. wall. and assures me they measured first. Ok.
I read the instructions for the paper which clearly stated "Straight Match". 
I figure there will maybe with no waste be just enough paper..
So I cut 9 strips of equal length. The last one being 6 inches short. Crap.
Oh well I say to myself. I hang the first piece realizing this paper is very easy to work with..As I go to hang the second strip I realize that this isn't a straight match at all, it's a drop match! Well, my heart drops into my stomach as I have now cut up $600 in wallpaper to the wrong lengths.!
Theoretically only every 2nd piece was short. lol. Luckily there was a beam to go around and a window to camouflage. So in a panic, I hung one of the short pieces up to the beam and double cut it to match up on the top 14 inches. The other one I did near the bottem of the window. Totally worked thank gawd! Anyhow, I blamed the shortfall on inaccurate measurement and shipping damage which was actually true, so he ended up getting a free roll shipped out. Haha. Man that wallpaper can be stressful. Why do I bother. I think I just love the punishment.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I never pre-cut. I match and cut every panel because it rarely matters what the label promises. On the other hand, I try hard to keep away from wallpaper these days. It is just to easy to get into trouble.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

We have all learned the first rule of paperhanging the same way you just did, never trust the label. I've seen the same thing you experienced, as well as mis-labeled pre-pasted paper and even installation instructions which were counter productive to say the least.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I asked the union guys I broke in with what the secret to hanging paper was. 

_Simple. Pay someone else to do it._

That's all I needed to know.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Fman said:


> I asked the union guys I broke in with what the secret to hanging paper was.
> 
> _Simple. Pay someone else to do it._
> 
> That's all I needed to know.


Same with taking it down. I have two guys I refer customers to for removing it. Once it’s down, let me know and _then_ I’ll come do the painting.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm just too much of a curious cat. I love learning how to do things. Especially when there is a market for it. I've been painting so long that it's not as much of a challenge for me as it used to.. (within reason) I look at it as an avenue into the finishing trade as a whole.
Don't get me wrong. Repaints are my bread and butter and there is alot to it, but there are so many affiliated parts of the finishing trades that are so appealing. (wallpaper, furniture, cabinets, moldings, etc.) I'm a sucker for punishment and variety.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

@finishesbykevyn - You are a life long learner. One way you can learn is to try new things by taking on different jobs. Like you are doing now. Things that compliment your current skill set. Another way I stumbled on was buying distressed properties. You will have a wide spectrum of stuff you can do or you can hire it out. I like to do all the work I can and then rent them out. That way they pay youself every month! Good luck to you... I have fouñd it be a blessing to be a life long learner.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Hell, Ive had jobs where I screwed up and had to double cut a 6 inch piece on the top of every strip...


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Woodco said:


> Hell, Ive had jobs where I screwed up and had to double cut a 6 inch piece on the top of every strip...


The old flying Dutchman.


----------



## Totally Off The Wall (May 1, 2020)

Noticed the *removal* comment from moderator, RH: I’m new here and wallpaper removal is *ALL* that I do (semi-retired Master Paperhanger - U.S. School of Professional Paperhanging, Rutland VT). If you have general questions there are some blog posts on my website totallyoffthewall.com and if you have a large job >$6,000, I can travel. BTW, “Hi!”; this is my first post!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Totally Off The Wall said:


> Noticed the *removal* comment from moderator, RH: I’m new here and wallpaper removal is *ALL* that I do (semi-retired Master Paperhanger - U.S. School of Professional Paperhanging, Rutland VT). If you have general questions there are some blog posts on my website totallyoffthewall.com and if you have a large job >$6,000, I can travel. BTW, “Hi!”; this is my first post!


So you spent most of your carreer hanging paper, now your getting paid again to take it down. Brilliant! Love the name btw.


----------



## BigCountryPainting (May 6, 2020)

Hello all. Kevy, what do you mean by double cut? Iv'e hung very minimal paper back 20yrs ago. But hung alot of commercial vinyl back in the day. I may know what your talking about but just not up to date on wording I guess. Just curious for learning. Thanks


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

BigCountryPainting said:


> Hello all. Kevy, what do you mean by double cut? Iv'e hung very minimal paper back 20yrs ago. But hung alot of commercial vinyl back in the day. I may know what your talking about but just not up to date on wording I guess. Just curious for learning. Thanks


Big Country. A Double cut, (Atleast what I call it) is when you overlap your paper, instead of butting, and then cut through both pieces to create your butt seam. Pulling out the extra piece underneath of course.
I would think this was common practice in commercial vinyl. Especially when wrapping outside corners.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

BigCountryPainting said:


> Hello all. Kevy, what do you mean by double cut? Iv'e hung very minimal paper back 20yrs ago. But hung alot of commercial vinyl back in the day. I may know what your talking about but just not up to date on wording I guess. Just curious for learning. Thanks


Busting Seams!


----------

